# Ink migration printing wht plastisol on 100% cotton



## ImageNet (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone, I've searched and only found a post from 2010 about red shirts and not very helpful. We are printing on 100% cotton , chocolate Comfort Color shirts with white, flash, white. And it's turning pink right off the dryer. Any advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jwpenkman (Mar 15, 2016)

What temperature is your dryer set at? Also is it just a standard white plastisol, might be worth trying a Low Bleed white plastisol.

Red is the worst colour for dye migration, but if it's turning pink straight away, I'd be thinking dryer temp may be set too high.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

About 90% of my shirts are red cotton. I have never seen this happen.

I am using transfers from Versatrans and F&M


----------



## ImageNet (Mar 27, 2018)

It's on brown, 100% cotton, so I didn't think the dryer setting would be an issue. It may be because it a is a dyed shirt. We are going to try a barrier ink.


----------



## ImageNet (Mar 27, 2018)

Sorry, I'm new to this forum. I posted an answer below. Thx


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

ImageNet said:


> It's on brown, 100% cotton, so I didn't think the dryer setting would be an issue. It may be because it a is a dyed shirt. We are going to try a barrier ink.


Sorry I saw the second post about red.


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

Happens all the time with certain color Comfort Color shirts. They will bleed just like poly shirts. Use poly ink and lower your temp. Make sure the shirts cool down fast when exiting the dryer.


----------



## EAG (Mar 5, 2018)

I have had similar issues. I use a grey blocker ink from wilflex as my base and print two whites on top of it and then use a smoothing screen for a smoother finish. May be a little excessive, but it works.


----------



## EAG (Mar 5, 2018)

It is 100% because of the garment dye nature of the shirt. I believe all comfort colors are garment dyed.


----------

